# Java 3D : 3D Objekte speichern und später wieder einlesen



## aze (7. Sep 2009)

Hi an die Java Community hier

Ich bin totaler Anfänger was Java 3D angeht ,habe aber im Moment beruflich damit zu tun.Ich stehe vor folgenden Problem.In der Firma gibt es eine Software,die ein dreidimensionales Panel zur Verfügung stellt ,auf dem ein menschliches Gebiß zu sehen ist.Den Zähnen dieses Gebiß kann man verschiedene Befunde(z.b Karies,Zahnstein,etc.. ) verpassen oder Füllungen( Amalgam,Kunststoff,etc..). Das durch diese Veränderungen entstandene Gebiß soll dauerhaft in einer XML Datei gespeichert werden und später wieder eingelesen werden können.Die Frage ist wie mach ich das am geschicktesten ?


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2009)

ich würd zu xstream tendieren 

XStream - About XStream


----------



## aze (7. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ich würd zu xstream tendieren
> 
> XStream - About XStream



An so etwas hab ich auch schon gedacht.Ich benutze JaxB.Die Frage ist dann nur welches Objekt ich mappen muss ? Welches Objekt repräsentiert den die gesamte 3D Komponente ?


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2009)

also kenn mich mit jaxB nich aus, aber du schickst doch komplette objekte, ich versteh dir fraga/ das problem nich :/


----------



## aze (7. Sep 2009)

Hi ,ja das Problem war vorhin das ich nicht wusste was das "komplette Objekt " ist.Wie schon gesagt ich hab hier eine Menge Code mit 3D Komponenten vor mir und ich weiß erhlich gesagt nicht welche davon das gesamte 3D Model repräsentiert.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir den code etwas genauer angesehen.Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden die Oberflächen der Zähne in Shape3D Objekten gespeichert.Ich frage mich wie man diese in Xml speichern kann. Ein direktes Mapping geht nicht.Da krieg ich folgende Fehlermeldung :"no capability to read user auto compute bounds".Ich interpretiere das so ,dass das Objekt einfach zu umfangreich ist um gespeichert zu werden (korrigiert kich wenn ich da falsch liege).Die Frage ist nun welche Daten ich von Shape3D speichern muss um nachher genau auf diese Fläche wieder zugreifen zu können.


----------



## Atze (7. Sep 2009)

vielleicht ein mapping mit allen benötigten geomitry/appearance objekten?

*edit*@aze: kauf dir erstmal n "t"


----------



## aze (8. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht ein mapping mit allen benötigten geomitry/appearance objekten?



Und die wären ?


----------



## Atze (8. Sep 2009)

getAllGeometries()

getAppearance()


----------



## Steev (8. Sep 2009)

Mal eine dummer Frage, aber wieso speicherst du die benötigten Daten nicht in einer Klasse, die du dann über die Standardmäßige Serialisierung abspeichern und laden kannst?


----------



## Atze (8. Sep 2009)

aze hat gesagt.:


> Ein direktes Mapping geht nicht.Da krieg ich folgende Fehlermeldung :"no capability to read user auto compute bounds".Ich interpretiere das so ,dass das Objekt einfach zu umfangreich ist um gespeichert zu werden (korrigiert kich wenn ich da falsch liege)



deswegen wohl  weiß auch nicht, obs da größenbeschränkungen gibt, vielleicht ists auch ne speichersache. hab so komplexe objekte auch noch nicht serialisiert


----------

